# It's that time of the year again....



## DiscostewSM (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't.  

[yt]6z8iKVayOKk[/yt]

Unfortunately m shyness and awkwardness around people doesn't help either, making it that much harder to be looking.


----------



## wchill (Feb 10, 2012)

As usual, I'm going to wear black and eat this that day.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jajangmyeon


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 10, 2012)

Valentine's Day is a fake holiday.

edit: I see you are in Sacramento. I am for the next couple days as well. We could hang out, get some coffee, talk, see where things go.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 10, 2012)

Costello, will you be my Valentine?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 10, 2012)

wchill said:


> As usual, I'm going to wear black and eat this that day.
> http://en.wikipedia....iki/Jajangmyeon



You know, that actually looks pretty good. I should get some.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 10, 2012)

Nope. No one special. Not really looking too hard.




wchill said:


> As usual, I'm going to wear black and eat this that day.
> http://en.wikipedia....iki/Jajangmyeon



Way to make me really hungry.


----------



## kevan (Feb 10, 2012)

I have someone...


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2012)

Meh I prolly end up playing videogames like I always do...

Don't care about 14 feb. and I never did either.
It's just conspiracy plotted by the government to steal from your wallets!!!


----------



## Puregamer (Feb 10, 2012)

kevan said:


> I have someone...


is it ChiChi?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 10, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> kevan said:
> 
> 
> > I have someone...
> ...


i c wut u did thar


----------



## Flame (Feb 10, 2012)

my left hand.


----------



## prowler (Feb 10, 2012)

It's my Dad's birthday so the 14th of February is, has and will always been ruined.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2012)

You know what sucks more then not having anyone for Valentine's Day?

Having someone and being separated from that special person by 2000 kilometers and knowing all too well that you won't be able to see her.

That sucks pretty bad.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 10, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> my left hand.



Are you a lefty or do you just plan on meeting a stranger that day.

/had to ask


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 10, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> my left hand.


Are you left handed?
Because if your not... 


DAM U HELLS MALIC NINJAING ME


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 10, 2012)

As usual...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2012)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > my left hand.
> ...


He's a swinger - he switches partners periodically. This week it's Miss Left. Mrs Right waits for her turn.


----------



## Flame (Feb 10, 2012)

i use my left, makes it feel like a stranger is doing it.


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 10, 2012)

I used to be a lover like you... Until I took an arrow to the heart. I actually have never liked Valentine's day. I always get trolled by girls, or set up. I fall in love WAY too easy, so I get let down a lot.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2012)

Holiday about love. Didnt this cum about by murdering or 3 or 4 saints? one of them named St. Valentine?


----------



## Devin (Feb 10, 2012)

I has . Plan on spending the day with her. ^-^


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 10, 2012)

Quite honestly I couldn't care less about Valentine's Day, every year something happens to piss me off. So I'm not going to bother this year.


----------



## kevan (Feb 10, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Puregamer said:
> 
> 
> > kevan said:
> ...


Yes  ... wait


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 10, 2012)

I have my special someone  I can't wait to see what Mike has planned, I have someone special planned this year


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 10, 2012)

wchill said:


> As usual, I'm going to wear black and eat this that day.
> http://en.wikipedia....iki/Jajangmyeon



Sorry I just have to do this...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Holiday about love. Didnt this cum about by murdering or 3 or 4 saints? one of them named St. Valentine?



You _might_ be confusing the original St. Valentine with the Valentine's Day Massacre.


----------



## dgwillia (Feb 10, 2012)

My special someone doesnt arrive until February 15th. And by someone, i mean something. And by something, i mean my PS Vita


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 10, 2012)

Another corprate holiday to fool us into speanding money. FUCK THAT. I'm not going love someone one day of the year and then be a dick the rest of 364. I'm fucking consistently an asshole and I love it. Eat a dick Valentine's Day lovers. Word.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 10, 2012)

Heh, buy the gal flowers and chocolates like every other day  and hardly anything changes. Except maybe a breakup, but here's to hoping for longevity.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You know what sucks more then not having anyone for Valentine's Day?
> 
> Having someone and being separated from that special person by 2000 kilometers and knowing all too well that you won't be able to see her.
> 
> That sucks pretty bad.



You know there's something called Skype right? I think it was invented in 2003.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 10, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You know what sucks more then not having anyone for Valentine's Day?
> 
> Having someone and being separated from that special person by 2000 kilometers and knowing all too well that you won't be able to see her.
> 
> That sucks pretty bad.


Oh yeah, that's way worse than nothing at all.


----------



## exangel (Feb 10, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You know there's something called Skype right? I think it was invented in 2003.


I remember using Microsoft Netmeeting over dialup in 1998.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 10, 2012)

exangel said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > You know there's something called Skype right? I think it was invented in 2003.
> ...


Wow that old?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 10, 2012)

For those that hate Valentine's Day, there is one good thing about it. The day after when chocolate becomes cheaper.


----------



## exangel (Feb 10, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> exangel said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Which "that" are you referring to?
Netmeeting was a very primitive precursor to the things people typically use Skype for nowadays though.
VoIP, low resolution video, and whiteboard were all supported features.  But over consumer dialup, you could not do any of those things simultaneously.


----------



## celeron53 (Feb 10, 2012)

helios77 said:


> celeron53 said:
> 
> 
> > wchill said:
> ...



Kekekekkeke, I'm as lame as you... Jessica


----------



## smile72 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nope, never have and probably never will, I hate Valentine's Day.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 10, 2012)

smile72 said:


> Nope, never have and probably never will, I hate Valentine's Day.


Best movie ever


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll just bang my hand as usual


----------



## smile72 (Feb 10, 2012)

Unlikely, you all probably had dates, kissed someone or even held their hands. Trust me, I'll probably never have anyone.


----------



## kevan (Feb 10, 2012)

DrOctapu said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what sucks more then not having anyone for Valentine's Day?
> ...


It depends. Being away from the person you love can hurt... But the moment when you see them again is so bliss


----------



## mrtofu (Feb 10, 2012)

deleted


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 10, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I don't.
> 
> *Unfortunately m shyness and awkwardness around people doesn't help either*, making it that much harder to be looking.



Same here buddy, same here...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm too young to have a valentine, and I don't want to. Unfortunately, my friends believe otherwise.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 10, 2012)

jrk190 said:


> As usual...



then you can date this girl


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > You know what sucks more then not having anyone for Valentine's Day?
> ...


ACTUALLY, my girl's laptop is broken beyond repair at the moment, she's using her father's ancient one so... let's just say that video/voice communications are severed. I guess we'll just get on msn and text-chat. Oh, wait - we won't, because I have to head to Uni for a philosophy exam and after it I'll be knackered.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 10, 2012)

Real master-race men like me don't have girlfriends, instead we have imaginary waifu's that kick-ass   


Spoiler


----------



## wasim (Feb 10, 2012)

Nope. To be honest i'm better off without one at the moment.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Real master-race men like me don't have girlfriends, instead we have imaginary waifu's that kick-ass








You can be as cool as Kreiger-san from Archer.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Feb 10, 2012)

Meh. I'm stuck in what's usually referred to as the "friend zone". I swear, if I find whoever is responsible for this, my Death Note's gonna get filled up...  LULZ

Anyway, nothing of note really happens during Valentine's so...


PS
Oh, hey, they're replaying the Victoria's Secret fashion show on TV XD XD


----------



## jrk190 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I get stuck in the "Just friends" Zone all the time. I got mad one time, and said, "I have enough friends, I didn't ask to be your friend, I asked to be MORE than friends. I hate the "Not my type" thing too. I asked a girl if she liked guys weren't her type and if she went for girls...


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Holiday about love. Didnt this cum about by murdering or 3 or 4 saints? one of them named St. Valentine?
> ...


oh. i might be.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 10, 2012)

Flame™ said:


> my left hand.


Sorry... I had to...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsuL6tRlijo


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2012)

With the Mass Effect 3 demo out on Valentine's Day, I'll make sure to mail a card to BioWare.



Foxi4 said:


> You can be as cool as Kreiger-san from Archer.



You just won the reference of the week my friend.


----------



## exangel (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## tatripp (Feb 13, 2012)

Surprisingly I actually do and she is amazing.


----------



## syko5150 (Feb 13, 2012)

Another day where I spend money on my Wife by taking her out to dinner and buying her something shiny to play with.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 13, 2012)

tomorrow is the official forever alone day, i really like a girl but i don't know about her


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 13, 2012)

Blood Fetish said:


> Valentine's Day is a fake holiday.
> 
> edit: I see you are in Sacramento. I am for the next couple days as well. We could hang out, get some coffee, talk, see where things go.



Dude, you're in Sacramento too? 

Discostew is too?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 17, 2012)

No, but even if I did Valentine's Day is not something I do.

In fact, I've been known to skip the day itself entirely (sometimes the next one or two as well).
Like so.


----------



## exangel (Feb 17, 2012)

@[member='ProtoKun7']
Time travel heals all wounds or negates all absences.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 17, 2012)

My girlfriend cooked an awesome steak dinner with cheesy mashed potatoes.
She dressed up in the worlds most sexiest skirt
I bought a 20 dollar wine and 20 dollar roses
I dressed up in a black suit and got a haircut

---

GOD I HATE RELATIONSHIPS THERE GOES $40 OVER A STUPID FAKE HOLIDAY

Is what I should have said. Instead I said:

Love you babe


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 18, 2012)

I wish I had someone so Alessa would've stopped coming on to me on the 14th. All day.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 18, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> > Valentine's Day is a fake holiday.
> ...


Sorry for the off-topic post, but...I'm from Sactown!  

But currently I live in NY.  I go back home to Sac every winter and summer break though.

*ON-TOPIC*
I just went to dinner with my fiancee.  After that we went home and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Spoiler: Well, if you _*must*_ know what I censored...



After that we went home and watched some Blu-Rays together 


Spoiler



And then we


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 18, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Sorry for the off-topic post, but..*.I'm from Sactown!  *
> 
> But currently I live in NY.  I go back home to Sac every winter and summer break though.



Seriously? What part? 





Densetsu said:


> After that we went home and watched some



How....erm interesting. I hear it livens up the mood pretty well....


----------

